# Can't see GPU temp



## skan (Oct 10, 2010)

Hello

I've just downloaded and installed Realtemp.
It shows me the temperatures of the cores but I can't get it to show me the GPU temperature.
In the settings there exist an nVidia option but I can't tick it, it doesn't change.

My card is nVidia GTX 260 and I'm using Windows 7 64 bit.

Thanks


----------



## wolf (Oct 10, 2010)

use GPU-Z to tell you the GPU temp, it's a techpowerup application that can be found in the 'our software' section on the home page.

just download and run the GPU-Z exe and go to the 'sensors' tab.


----------



## skan (Oct 10, 2010)

Hello
But I'd like to to see all temperatures on the same application


----------



## wolf (Oct 10, 2010)

hwmonitor will show you every temperature senor your system has at the same time, and pretty much every other sensor too, like voltage, battery % of your laptop etc. it's a great lightweight app.

http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/hwmonitor.html


----------



## burebista (Oct 10, 2010)

Put GPU=1 in RealTemp.ini
But is strange that you cannot tick that nVidia box.


----------



## erocker (Oct 10, 2010)

skan said:


> Hello
> But I'd like to to see all temperatures on the same application



Try Everest.


----------



## skan (Oct 10, 2010)

burebista said:


> Put GPU=1 in RealTemp.ini
> But is strange that you cannot tick that nVidia box.



That was the first thing I tried but it doesn't work for me.


----------



## zsolt_93 (Oct 10, 2010)

Have you installed a separate driver for your video card? Or you left the one that came with windows? If yes that might be your problem. You can't see any details about your video card unless you have a proper driver for it. You can find the latest on the nvidia website.


----------



## skan (Oct 10, 2010)

I've installed the certified  nVidia drivers, upgrading the Windows ones.
http://www.nvidia.com/object/win7-winvista-64bit-258.96-whql-driver.html


----------



## erocker (Oct 10, 2010)

It looks like you may need Riva Tuner installed as that seems to be where RealTemp will get its information.


----------



## wolf (Oct 10, 2010)

have you tried hwmonitor skan? it's well worth the 2 minutes to check it out, and its only an exe so if you dont like it it's easy to delete.


----------



## burebista (Oct 10, 2010)

Something is not right there. Can you see GPU temps with other programs? GPU-Z, Precision, Afterburner, RivaTuner, Everest, Hardware Monitor, etc.


erocker said:


> It looks like you may need Riva Tuner installed as that seems to be where RealTemp will get its information.


Nope. RealTemp have a plugin for Riva but it has nothing to do with GPU monitoring. 
It should work right off the bat.


----------



## skan (Oct 11, 2010)

hello
Could it be because it requires directx 9 and I have directx 11 ?
Can I have both directx 9 and directx 11 at once?


----------



## skan (Oct 12, 2010)

I've just reinstalled my nVidia drivers and now it works (with directx11)

cheer


----------



## CJ2 (Oct 29, 2010)

I cant see GPU TEMP either with the latest version. Had to go back to 3.40  Theres just a string of numbers where GPU temp should be, i uninstalled my Nvidia driver and reinstalled it. but nothing changed. Also added GPU=1 to ini.,  no good either !!

XP Pro SP3
Quad X9650
P5N-T Deluxe mobo
GTX295.


----------



## CJ2 (Nov 1, 2010)

Tried everything and its no good.


----------



## wpurcell (Nov 13, 2010)

"Put GPU=1 in RealTemp.ini
But is strange that you cannot tick that nVidia box."
I had the same problem. This fixed it!


----------



## questionesse (Nov 20, 2010)

I also can't tick the GPU checkbox in settings.
I have an ATI Card, driver is installed.
I tried setting GPU=1

any other suggestions?


----------



## burebista (Nov 20, 2010)

For ATI put GPU=2.


----------



## questionesse (Nov 21, 2010)

yep - works now, thx for such a sleek and portable tool - I'm a fan of essential solutions!

Where would you set the alarm for an i5-760 and an ATI Radeon HD5450 (passive cooled)?


----------

